# Unterwasserangeldrohne



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Februar

*Unterwasserangeldrohne​*
Das alles immer mehr ausgereizt wird, ist ja nun nix Neues..

Was irgendwie technisch machbar ist, wird auch irgendwann von irgendwem angeboten..

So meldet hier CNET eine "Unterwaserangeldrohne":
http://www.cnet.de/88168014/powerray-powervision-praesentiert-unterwasser-drohne-zum-fische-fangen/


Diese "absurde Innovation" wäre auf der High-Tech-Messe CES in Las Vegas vorgestellt worden.

Sicher wird es reine Fleischmacher geben, denen es nicht um den Spaß am Angeln, die eine solche Drohne für 4 Stunden (Akkulaufzeit)  unter Wasser schicken und nebenher vielleicht dann den Rasen mähen...

Die Drohne sei einem komplexen Sonarsystem ausgestattet, dazu ne hochauflösende Kamera für Fotos und Videos über die Situation unter Wasser - das Material wird dann via WLAN an ein mit iOS oder Android laufendes Smartphone geschickt. 
Der Nutzer könne so über das Display seines Handys live beobachten, ob ein Fisch beißt. Und man kann das Gerät an eine Virtual Reality Brille koppeln und so mit Kopfbewegung steuern.

Dazu CNET:
_Ob sich das Gadget gegenüber der traditionellen Angelmethode durchsetzen kann, bleibt abzuwarten. Ab Februar dieses Jahres können Interessenten es vorbestellen. Der Preis steht noch nicht fest._

Und natürlich gibts dazu auch ein Video:
[youtube1]CSvZgyOKuNg[/youtube1]


-------------------------------------------------​
Obwohl das eher ne Geschichte für Fischer und Fischerei ist, die eben (beruflich) Fleisch machen wollen/müssen und rein gar nichts mit Angeln zu tun hat, wollte ich euch diese Geschichte nicht vorenthalten...

Definition Angeln u. a. hier:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Der Angler – Das Angeln*
> Angeln ist, als sinnvolle Freizeitbeschäftigung in der Natur – auch nach Bundesnaturschutzgesetz - zunächst nur der Versuch, in seiner Freizeit mit Rute, Schnur und Köder Fische zu fangen, sowie der Möglichkeit, einen Teil der Fische zur Verwertung entnehmen zu können, wo das erlaubt ist.
> 
> *Wer also in seiner Freizeit versucht, mittels Rute, Schnur und Köder Fische zu fangen, ist ein Angler.*



Eine Drohne hat nun mal nix mit Rute, Schnur und Köder zu tun - und ob man das als "Freizeit"beschäftigung wie Angeln deklarieren kann/soll mit solchen Methoden, das halte zumindest ich persönlich für diskutabel ...

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Tobi92 (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Unterwasserangeldrohne*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Eine Drohne hat nun mal nix mit Rute, Schnur und Köder zu tun - und ob man das als "Freizeit"beschäftigung wie Angeln deklarieren kann/soll mit solchen Methoden, das halte zumindest ich persönlich für diskutabel ...
> 
> Thomas Finkbeiner



So wie ich den Text interpretiere, "muss" man den Fisch immer noch selbst per Rute, Schnur und Köder fangen. Die Drohne sucht "nur" - so wie ich das verstehe - eigenständig die Fische. 
(Wobei der Text doch recht viel Spielraum für Spekulationen hat)

Diskutabel allemal, ich persönlich sehe es als recht gravierende Eingriff in die herkömmlichen Angelei, welche mir aktuell widerstrebt. Allerdings dachte ich Selbiges auch mal über Echolote, bis ich selbst eins hatte...


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Unterwasserangeldrohne*

Mit Fischanlocklicht.....

Und ja, das stimmt:


> (Wobei der Text doch recht viel Spielraum für Spekulationen hat)


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Unterwasserangeldrohne*

Im Prinzip ist es ja fast wie ein Echolot, nur "extremer". Mich würde es ja auch interessieren, was für ein Chip und Optik da eingebaut ist. Wird aber vermutlich teuer werden das Teil und es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn das Teil (sollte es sich durchsetzen) an einigen Gewässern verboten wird.


----------



## stingray85 (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Unterwasserangeldrohne*

Das ist ja ein ähnlicher Schwachsinn wie die Drohnenjagd auf Thunfisch...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8sdUZqOoAq4

Die Techniken könnten schon ihre Berechtigung für die Forschung haben, aber doch nicht für die Freizeitangelei.


----------



## oldhesse (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Unterwasserangeldrohne*

Futterboot, DEEPER, Unterwasserdrohne. Show must go on.


----------



## KptIglo (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Unterwasserangeldrohne*

20-30 m Kabel muss ja dann dabei sein, 1A Scheuchwirkung.


----------



## Saka (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Unterwasserangeldrohne*

Köderbot, Echolot und Unterwasserdrohne #q
Da kann man doch gleich mit einen Schleppnetz übern Teich fahren. Oder Karbid nehmen war vor vielen vielen  Jahren schon eine lösung :m


----------



## Eggi 1 (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Unterwasserangeldrohne*

Mit dem Gerät könnte man endlich Nessi im Loch Ness ausfindig machen.|supergri
Ich meine, der Preis würde ca. 800,-€ betragen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Unterwasserangeldrohne*

Direkt zum Angeln finde ich das langweilig, aber wenn ich mir vorstelle, welche Einblicke es in die Unterwasserwelt meiner Angelgewässer zulassen würde......

In Kombi mit einer VR Brille, wahnsinn.


----------



## kati48268 (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Unterwasserangeldrohne*

|bigeyes Geil!
Nur das Kabel ist ja doof, das sollte komplett frei tauchen können.
Egal. Ich will, will, will so ein Ding haben.
Thomas, bestell eins, ich schreib dir die schönsten Testberichte und hau monatlich ein Video raus.
|rolleyes


----------



## hirschkaefer (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Unterwasserangeldrohne*

Vielleicht sollte man dem Ding noch ein Haifischkostüm überziehen...  Da kannste dann die badenden Muttis ärgern! :vik:


----------



## JasonP (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Unterwasserangeldrohne*

Wer's brauch... Ich kann dem nichts abgewinnen.


----------



## fischbär (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Unterwasserangeldrohne*

Ganz ruhig durch die Hose atmen! Das ist doch kein echtes Produkt, sondern nur irgendein Konzept. Wifi beamt Bilder aus der Tiefe. Ja nee, is klar. Weil 2.4 GHz ja so gut durch Wasser gehen... Völliger blödel. Ist im Prinzip auch nix anderes als eine Fischkamera. Un die gibt's seit 20 Jahren, ohne dass sie irgendwas grundlegend verändert hätte.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Unterwasserangeldrohne*



fischbär schrieb:


> Ganz ruhig durch die Hose atmen! Das ist doch kein echtes Produkt, sondern nur irgendein Konzept. Wifi beamt Bilder aus der Tiefe. Ja nee, is klar. Weil 2.4 GHz ja so gut durch Wasser gehen... Völliger blödel. Ist im Prinzip auch nix anderes als eine Fischkamera. Un die gibt's seit 20 Jahren, ohne dass sie irgendwas grundlegend verändert hätte.



Wifi wird wohl nur zwischen Display und Steuerpanel genutzt, der Roboter ist schließlich Kabelgebunden.


----------



## MikeJJ (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Unterwasserangeldrohne*

hier ist noch ein werbevideo . da sieht man etwas mehr 

youtube.com/watch?v=LUhPl-6X-H0


----------



## fischbär (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Unterwasserangeldrohne*

Mit zwei interessanten Kommentaren:
"
TOBivor 4 Tagen
Not one of your products is out yet! So start shipping your other stuff first before introducing product after product without delivering any REAL products!

Pancake Danvor 1 Taghow you think they got the boat?
"

Und Hinweisen, dass man wohl ordentlich hier kopiert hat:
http://www.openrov.com/


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Unterwasserangeldrohne*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man dem Ding noch ein Haifischkostüm überziehen...  Da kannste dann die badenden Muttis ärgern! :vik:


DAS ist doch ne zielführende Idee!!

Oder als hundefressenden Waller (>>> Süßwasser) verkleiden.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=322703

Da fänd ichs dann auch sinnvoll, son Teil  ;-)))))))


----------



## wusel345 (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Unterwasserangeldrohne*

Mal gespannt, wann die ersten Angler mit nem Ein-Mann-U-Boot bei uns an den Seen auftauchen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Unterwasserangeldrohne*

Wieso 1-Mann-U-Boot ??????
DAS GEHT AUCH GRÖßER!!!
;-)))


----------



## JasonP (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Unterwasserangeldrohne*

think big :q


----------



## Salziges Silber (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Unterwasserangeldrohne*



kati48268 schrieb:


> |bigeyes Geil!
> Nur das Kabel ist ja doof, das sollte komplett frei tauchen können.
> Egal. Ich will, will, will so ein Ding haben.
> Thomas, bestell eins, ich schreib dir die schönsten Testberichte und hau monatlich ein Video raus.
> |rolleyes



ich finde das teil super geil, die idee dahinter ist alt. 
vor einigen jahren bin ich angefangen uw-cam auf selbstgebauten trägern zu montieren und diese vom boot aus zu schleppen. 
so sah einer meiner ersten versuche aus:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ms8if6Y_7Wc&t=95s

gerne hätte ich eine direkte verbindung zu cam gehabt, aber dieses ist leider nur mittels kabel möglich.  mittlerweile gibt es auch dieses auf dem markt, aber man kann damit nicht genau navigieren, halt ein wenig an der wassertiefe spielen.
mit der drohne ließen sich wahrscheinlich glasklare video`s von fauna und flora machen, 
damit gezielt mehr fische fangen ist eher unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## KxKx2 (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Unterwasserangeldrohne*

Noch solch#d eine schwachsinnige Idee, die kein Angler braucht. Kann es noch schlimmer kommen?

 Gruß#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Unterwasserangeldrohne*



KoKo2 schrieb:


> Kann es noch schlimmer kommen


Jederzeit - jede Wette.....

:g:g:g


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Unterwasserangeldrohne*



KoKo2 schrieb:


> dreht so einigen, in meinem ex Angelverein, im Vorstand der Magen um.:q#h


Dann wär die wenigstens für was gut, die Dröhne ....
:q:vik::q


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Unterwasserangeldrohne*



KoKo2 schrieb:


> Noch solch#d eine schwachsinnige Idee, die kein Angler braucht. Kann es noch schlimmer kommen?
> 
> Gruß#h



Ich finde die Idee gar nicht so blöd  Zum Angeln direkt wärs für mich nichts, aber gibt ja auch Angler, die nicht nur allein auf den Fischfang fixiert sind und sich etwas intensiver für die restliche Natur interessieren und das auch dokumentieren wollen. So ein Teil wäre theoretisch ideal und bequem dazu.

Leider finde ich ein Teil der relevanten Daten nicht, schätze mal da wurde aber nur wieder "typische" Hardware verbaut. Aber mal abwarten.


----------



## willmalwassagen (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Unterwasserangeldrohne*

In der Regel erlaubt der Fischereischein das Angen mit einer bestimmten Anzahl Handangeln.
In BW  mit 2 Handangeln. Da wäre zuerst mal nix mit Drohne(UBoot).


----------



## kati48268 (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Unterwasserangeldrohne*

Man muss damit doch auch nicht direkt angeln.
Wie geil wäre es, damit sein Gewässer mal "von innen" anzuschauen; quasi tauchen ohne tauchen zu müssen.
Ihr seid aber auch alle Miesepeters...


----------



## JasonP (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Unterwasserangeldrohne*

Wenn das Kabel nicht wäre, könnte man damit wirklich sein Gewässer auskundschaften.
Aber das Ding wird eh unbezahlbar sein


----------



## Salziges Silber (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Unterwasserangeldrohne*

gibt es von dem teil schon ein gutgemachtes video?


----------



## RavensWiederkehr (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Unterwasserangeldrohne*

Mir stellt sich die Frage was ist wenn ich beim Spinnfischen so ein Ding an den Haken bekomm:
 Eigentumsverhältnis? (als Fisch wäre er ja Herrenlos)
 Schonzeit?
 Mindestmaas?
 Anlandepflicht?


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Unterwasserangeldrohne*



RavensWiederkehr schrieb:


> Mir stellt sich die Frage was ist wenn ich beim Spinnfischen so ein Ding an den Haken bekomm:
> Eigentumsverhältnis? (als Fisch wäre er ja Herrenlos)
> Schonzeit?
> Mindestmaas?
> Anlandepflicht?


Klasse Fragen!!!

:q:q:q


----------



## willmalwassagen (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Unterwasserangeldrohne*

so ein Gerät heisst ROV  und es gibt die schon einige Zeit auf dem Markt.


----------

